# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Cleaning Pool Stains

## john0

Hi all, I have a question in regards to what is best to clean stains off the pool. The finish is a pebblecrete type and one section of the pool has a large step where the Pool vacuum thingo cant get to, so over the years various stains have built up in this spot such as rust (damn bottletops) and also a slight discolouration where i threw in some chlorine tablets without reading the instructions, i later realised they should have went in the skimmer box  :Doh: . 
So anyway we are about to commence water restrictions again shortly so as the water level in the pool is quite low at the moment i want to drain it down to the step clean it off and fill her back up again. 
Any suggestions on cleaning products would be very helpful, i originally thought diluted hydro acid would be the go but a few people have said it will discolour so badly it will stand out more?? All help very much appreciated. Thanks

----------


## 2x4

Just scrub the rust stains with one of those stainless steel brush attachments Took me just over a week scrubbing each night for a few minutes. Not sure about the chlorine stains tho. Maybe the same.
Good luck

----------


## TrishWic

We also have a large dark stain surrounding the hydrostatic valve in our pebblecrete pool.  We think it was caused by salt being left to sit there and not being properly dissolved when added to the water. Can anyone suggest a way to remove the stain as it is quite unsightly. 
We have tried scrubbing with a wire brush attachment to no avail.

----------


## dynamictiger

Rust and most stains can be removed using acid.  Simply take a length of pvc and sit one end over the stain.  Pour a cup of acid in the end you are holding and wait 5 minutes.  Repeat as necessary for several days and near every stain will vanish. 
As for the salt stain it is probably just organics in the salt.  No issue.  The chlorine will clean it over time.  Do nothing...just wait.

----------

